# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Ubuntu >  Как подключить Ubuntu 14.10 к интернет Ростелеком оптоволокно без роутера

## vovchicnn

Коллеги! Я установил Linux Ubuntu 14.10, не могу подключить к интернету. У меня Ростелеком, на windows это "Высокоскоростное подключение, запрашивающее логин и пароль". Всё элементарно, никаких дополнительных настроек. 
А вот Ubuntu подключить не могу, все настройки перепробовал, не желает! Может, кто сталкивался, подскажите, Please!
Когда-то у меня был интернет USB Beeline, там инет подключался без вопросов, а с Ростелеком - проблема...

----------


## vovchicnn

> Коллеги! Я установил Linux Ubuntu 14.10, не могу подключить к интернету. У меня Ростелеком, на windows это "Высокоскоростное подключение, запрашивающее логин и пароль". Всё элементарно, никаких дополнительных настроек. 
> А вот Ubuntu подключить не могу, все настройки перепробовал, не желает! Может, кто сталкивался, подскажите, Please!
> Когда-то у меня был интернет USB Beeline, там инет подключался без вопросов, а с Ростелеком - проблема...


Понимаю, что в теме 0. Так вот: ответ Ростелеком: никак.

----------


## Zakuskin

Актуально?

----------


## vovchicnn

Актуально. Если такая возможность есть...

----------


## Zakuskin

В чем конкретно проблема? И как осуществляется подключение?

----------


## vovchicnn

У меня кабель Ростелеком идёт прямо в комп, без роутера. На всех Windows используется "Высокоскоростное соединение, запрашивающее логин и пароль." (примерно так). И всё! Никаких дополнительных настроек. В Ubuntu ни один из типов подключения не подходит.

----------


## Zakuskin

> У меня кабель Ростелеком идёт прямо в комп, без роутера. На всех Windows используется "Высокоскоростное соединение, запрашивающее логин и пароль." (примерно так). И всё! Никаких дополнительных настроек. В Ubuntu ни один из типов подключения не подходит.


На винде зайди в свойства подключения и скинь скрин

----------


## vovchicnn

У меня кабель Ростелеком идёт прямо в комп, без роутера. На всех Windows используется "Высокоскоростное соединение, запрашивающее логин и пароль." (примерно так). И всё! Никаких дополнительных настроек. В Ubuntu ни один из типов подключения не подходит.

----------

